# used Flourite



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a chance to by some used Flourite (about 2 bag amt.) for $20. Is this a good substrate and is the price with it? Responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's a decent Price for used. 

The substrate is good and grows plants equally as well as something like Eco Complete. I didn't have much success having fine rooted plants like HC. It wouldn't stay down long enough. I had a slightly hard time with dwarf hairgrass, but it stay and continued to spread ever so slowly.

But for everything else it's good, besides the obvious color difference 

The price $20 for 2 bag used portion is pretty good, though you may be able to get brand new bags for about $14 each at your local petsmart, if you are able to get the managers to pricematch a bigalsonline.com price. There's a petsmart in Irvine, that I've had sucess with in the past.

-John N.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the information


----------

